# What should I do?



## Captain Ahab (Dec 22, 2007)

In July, 2007 I won the New Jersey Angler Magazine's Fishing Photo contest for that moth. The contest is sponsored by Matzou America and i was supposed to get a prize pack worth around $70.00, shirts, hats tackle and stuff. They run my picture in the magazine in a Matzou Advertisement

They contact me to get my address (Although since they mail me the magazine each month you woudl think they already have that) and I respond with a nice letter thanking them.

I wait 60 days (2 months) and then send an email saying, hey never got the prize, did you send it to the correct address? I hear nothing so about two weeks later I send a second email with the same questions. A few days letter i get an email in response saying that they have not sent the stuff yet but should within a month. I wait about a month and a half and send another email asking what is up. I hear nothing. 

It is now December, and i send yet another email on December 1, 2007 and again, no response.

It is over seven months since the contest (I actually won in June, 2007 and was published in July, 2007 and I am starting to feel very bitter. I allowed them to use my pretty face and big fish for the advertisement but got the shaft so far!

I am considering send Matzou America a letter complaining about the NJ Angler and how they run the contest. Evidently Matzou pays for this advertisement and supplies the prize, but the magazine staff fails to do their part.

I hate to complain about a "free" prize, but I did win and was promised the prize.

Should I start getting nasty or just let it drop? What do you think?


----------



## redbug (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm no lawyer!!!!

lololololololo
but i think they owe you at least a response 
I would send a email to the name sponsor of the contest stating that you won their contest and have yet to receive your prize They are running your photo in the magazine that should be worth something


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2007)

I would keep on sending emails to both parties.


----------



## shizzy (Dec 22, 2007)

Call them...You should get better results that way.


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd call them. They're number is on the web site. Ironically, their PO box is Abington.....PA.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 22, 2007)

A phone call, email and the like, can and will be ignored. I would snail mail NJ Angler & Matzou a letter on your very best stationary, with your title clearly emblazoned on the letterhead, explaining that they entered into a legal contract with you whereby you agreed to allow them to publish your photograph and (I assume) your name in exchange for certain prize considerations. You have fulfilled your end of the contract and are still waiting for them to fulfil their end of the deal. Let them know that if you do not recieve the prizes you were promised by a certain date that you will file a small claims case in your local jurisdiction and will send copies of all relavant pictures, promises, letters and emails to every nationally known fishing magazine and bait manufacturer if you don't get what you won and contracted to receive in exchange for them using your likeness in their ads.

Bet you get your stuff !!


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> A phone call, email and the like, can and will be ignored. I would snail mail NJ Angler & Matzou a letter on your very best stationary, with your title clearly emblazoned on the letterhead, explaining that they entered into a legal contract with you whereby you agreed to allow them to publish your photograph and (I assume) your name in exchange for certain prize considerations. You have fulfilled your end of the contract and are still waiting for them to fulfil their end of the deal. Let them know that if you do not recieve the prizes you were promised by a certain date that you will file a small claims case in your local jurisdiction and will send copies of all relavant pictures, promises, letters and emails to every nationally known fishing magazine and bait manufacturer if you don't get what you won and contracted to receive in exchange for them using your likeness in their ads.
> 
> Bet you get your stuff !!




Or just tell them that you will tell your story on tinboats.net


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 22, 2007)

Agree 100% with Doc. There wasn't any small print in the contest worded maybe as to how they "reserve the right to change said prizes/claims at their discretion" was there? Just a thought.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks guys and gals!

I would normally do what Doc suggests but I kinda also feel like, it is a freebie, so maybe I should not look gift horses in the mouth.

We seem to have a unanimous consensus that I should take action. I sent another email, CC'ed Matzou America and will use a more formal process if necessary.

Any additional thoughts are always welcome


----------



## shamoo (Dec 22, 2007)

Mr. Esquired, I would keep sending e-mails, or call them. It isnt free my friend you entered a contest and won. They owe you, this isnt right. 7 months is a long freeken time.


----------



## little anth (Dec 23, 2007)

wow thats not right.you won i would try calling them.


----------



## pbw (Dec 23, 2007)

See the scene in caddyshack (movie) 1 when the lawyer tries to sweet talk them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 2, 2008)

On December 22, 2007 I sent one final email to the editor of the NJ Angler asking what was happening and if he woudl prefer if I contacted the sponsor directly? 

On December 28, 2007 I received the following response:
_
David,

I can't believe we dropped the ball so badly on this. I am out of the office and I don't have any administrative help until next week. I will do my best to get it out early in the week. I'll make sure you get lots of extra stuff in your package. I'm embarassed.

Bill_

We shall see if he actually does anything.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe him


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Luck! I wouldn't believe till I saw it :lol:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want, PM me for another web forum where alot of the supporters, field editors, and even people from the NJAngler TV show frequent. A post like this on that sight would turn some heads if you don't get the package soon as promised.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 2, 2008)

Would that be TBB?


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I didn't know if it would be offensive or aginst the rules to mention another forum. Some people get riled with stuff like that.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 2, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Yes, I didn't know if it would be offensive or aginst the rules to mention another forum. Some people get riled with stuff like that.



There is no comparison between TinBoats (which is the best) and TBB, which is argument city!

Anyway, since NJAngler is a sponsor there, I think my post would last about 10 seconds. I really like Bill Donivan and the NJ Angler, that is why I am hesitant to play 'hard ball" with them. However, I also really hate being ignored or mislead.

In any event, it appears the problem is solved and I will have some stuff to share with my Tin Boat brothers and sisters very soon


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2008)

esquired said:


> On December 22, 2007 I sent one final email to the editor of the NJ Angler asking what was happening and if he woudl prefer if I contacted the sponsor directly?
> 
> On December 28, 2007 I received the following response:
> _
> ...



Can you believe this nonsense - I have received nothing! Not even another email. WTF?????


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 9, 2008)

Dave,
What picture is it? I just wanna make sure its not one of my pics with your face photoshoped in.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 22, 2008)

A happy ending - after my long wait they finally came through:







Lots of cool loot - including a Plano tackle bag, a Sebile Ghost Walker topwater and some neat striper stuff.

Funny, the hooks they sent are Eagle Claw? The Contest is sponsored by Matzuo America Hooks

I did get some bad ass Matzuo poppers and swim baits!


----------



## little anth (Jan 22, 2008)

nice one congrats and good luck man :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 22, 2008)

Cool! Glad to see they finally came through for you


----------



## redbug (Jan 22, 2008)

glad to hear they came through it looks like you hit the jackpot

Wayne


----------



## SMDave (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice! I have that EXACT same tackle bag I bought from Dick's it's sweet! If you look on the back, there is a zipper which brings out the "rain guard." I never fish in the rain but it is real neat. Sweet lures!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 22, 2008)

Too bad you had to wait so long but it looks like it was worth it!!


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad they came through for you. Looks like your instincts were right. 8) Good intentions.... somebody just dropped the ball.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 22, 2008)

So what out of the jackpot does the photographer get? I think I'll take that cell phone :lol:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad they finally came through for you!


----------

